# Hatred



## radical6 (Dec 30, 2014)

so if u havent heard hatred is basically a really angsty guy who wants to kill everyone. trailer below





u think its 2 far?? tbh i dont give a **** it looks really goddamn boring. as long as it isnt based off of real events, if u find fun in randomly killing ppl for no reason whatsoever then go ahead. i think its just trying to be rly edgy. games like killing zombies /monsters/soldiers at least have a reason, this doesn't. hes just some angry guy.  i mean ppl argue u can do it in games such as GTA but thats not the main point of the game lol. i have no problem with the game moral wise but i think its honestly a waste of time. if they banned it cuz violence i wouldnt care because would anyone really have played this if it wasnt for the controversy.. kinda like the interviews only doing good cuz ~censorship!!!~

what r ur thoughts on it 

i mean hotline miami is one of my fave games and u basically kill russian mobsters cuz, idk someone told u to for no reason could be argued as well but i found the story interesting at least so i stuck aroun for that. this idk he just seems rly angry an from what ive heard u just kill random ppl


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Considering the people who created it.. no thanks.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 30, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Considering the people who created it.. no thanks.



huh? idk much of the games creators, are they weirdos or somethin


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

The developers are neo-Nazis.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 30, 2014)

This game shows a developer that is trying to be edgy and controversial to give their cliched game some sort of publicity without paying much.

Really though, I don't care for the game. If we were to draw a line in the sand, people would soon put it at GTA and even Binding of Isaac. Just let it die like all the other failed Greenlit games.


----------



## Joy (Dec 30, 2014)

Why is this a thing.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 30, 2014)

probably bcuz if my memory serves me correctly, it was initially taken off steam. until gaben personally intervened and put it back up. its been a longstanding policy of valve not to actively censor games (unlike nintendo for example)


----------



## toxapex (Dec 31, 2014)

He's going to cut his victims with that edge.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 31, 2014)

Really great story line here. I can just tell that this'll be a quality game!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> The developers are neo-Nazis.



This. As much as people shouldn't censor stuff per se, I'm not gonna actively support their work if they are that outspoken and affiliates with other neo-nazis.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Noiru said:


> This. As much as people shouldn't censor stuff per se, I'm not gonna actively support their work if they are that outspoken and affiliates with other neo-nazis.



Oh my god really? ew okay there's no way I want this game out either oh my god ew


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 31, 2014)

It wouldn't have been so well-known if people didn't throw a hissy fit over it.
It's like how NK sent empty threats about the release of The Interview. Now everybody wants to see that film simply because it's some "forbidden" thing.

I personally don't care for it. It's not like it's anything new in the world of video games either. The Postal games were needlessly violent, but people shut up about those in the end as well. Postal 2 was Greenlit very quickly and has been on Steam ever since, being thrown into various sales. People aren't complaining about that.

It doesn't matter who or what the game creators are either. There's people in the game industry with an agenda that they actually want to carry out, like the SJWs over at Naughty Dog. People still play their games regardless of that, so I don't see how "the makers are neo-nazis!!" is a good reason to not play Hatred. Replace it with anything else ("The makers are Muslim so I won't be playing this.") and you'll be called a bigot.

It's whether or not the game itself interests you.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It wouldn't have been so well-known if people didn't throw a hissy fit over it.
> It's like how NK sent empty threats about the release of The Interview. Now everybody wants to see that film simply because it's some "forbidden" thing.
> 
> I personally don't care for it. It's not like it's anything new in the world of video games either. The Postal games were needlessly violent, but people shut up about those in the end as well. Postal 2 was Greenlit very quickly and has been on Steam ever since, being thrown into various sales. People aren't complaining about that.
> ...



lol wow I never expected to see your type on these forums


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> lol wow I never expected to see your type on these forums


"My type"? I'm not sure what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> "My type"? I'm not sure what that's supposed to mean.



You basically said neo Nazis are totally fine and "social justice warriors" aren't. Like, oh my god.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> You basically said neo Nazis are totally fine and "social justice warriors" aren't. Like, oh my god.


If you could read the paragraph again, all I said was that it doesn't matter who the developers are as long as they're not trying to push some agenda. You made that into "omg u sed neonazis not bad but sjws are!!11".

Neo-nazis are just people with a certain political view. I don't give a **** how much other people dehumanize them, because in the end you're just using a small fraction of people in a certain group to form your opinion on the rest of them.
To use Muslims as an example again, it's like saying ISIL is a perfect example of what all Muslims are like. It's not.

Next time you want to criticize someone's post, make sure to properly understand what they're saying first.


----------



## Tao (Dec 31, 2014)

This game doesn't really interest me. It just looks like a boring game with it's entire popularity based on the hope of SJW's throwing a tantrum.

Am I offended by it? No. It's just a game. There's games that aren't much different than this game and there's far worse than this game already available on the market. Hell, I've played far worse than this game, stuff that's made my stomach churn, and I can play/watch some pretty disturbing things without batting an eyelid.
It's just because the goal is killing civilians without any reason that people are throwing a hissy fit. It's playing up to that old stereotype that playing this game will cause you to go out into the streets and beat a nun to death with a baby. You do the same in GTA regardless of whether it's your prime objective or not, you've killed hundreds of innocent civilians by the end credits.

So a game that's made simply to shock people has succeeded in shocking people? I'm shocked.



The only reason I would even consider playing this trash is because the main character reminds me of Nathan Explosion, and it would be amusing for a few moments to pretend I'm playing as him.





- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro Cake said:


> You basically said neo Nazis are totally fine and "social justice warriors" aren't. Like, oh my god.



No they didn't, they had an actual point. You shouldn't not do something because of the creators beliefs. Their beliefs have nothing to do with the quality of the end product (unless of course, it's trying to force those beliefs on you)


If we don't play something because the creator had 'wrong beliefs', then I demand you go and burn any and all Disney merchandise in your home right now for a start.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't understand how there could be any room for approval of anything neo-Nazis do or create.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 31, 2014)

when did hardcore violence become a staple to video games and why


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> when did hardcore violence become a staple to video games and why



You are on an Animal Crossing forum and are claiming that hardcore violence is a staple to video games.

ok.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 31, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You are on an Animal Crossing forum and are claiming that hardcore violence is a staple to video games.
> 
> ok.


i dunno man animal crossing is pretty violent i mean have u seen the death threats over ppl not getting their dreamies?


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

One video game isn't violent, therefore no video games are violent and the industry is totally fine the way it is.

Ok.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I don't understand how there could be any room for approval of anything neo-Nazis do or create.


Tolerating it doesn't mean agreeing with their views. I don't agree with religious people either, but that doesn't mean I'll dismiss games they make. And that's also why if you were to replace "neo-Nazis" with anything else in that sentence, people would (rightfully) throw a tantrum. I don't see why they shouldn't here.



SuperVandal said:


> when did hardcore violence become a staple to video games and why


Have you been living under a rock the last 20 years? Hardcore violence has been in video games for a very long time, it's just that it's not the main focus of the story of most of them. But when you think of titles like Mortal Kombat and Carmageddon, and remember the controversy that used to exist around them, it's strange that people still lose their **** over violence in video games.

In Grand Theft Auto and Call of Duty you also kill people indiscriminately, yet those are two of the biggest franchises around. It's hypocritical to take offense to one video game for a single topic when you blindly accept others that do the same.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

justice said:


> i dunno man animal crossing is pretty violent i mean have u seen the death threats over ppl not getting their dreamies?



That's actually a good point.



Astro Cake said:


> One video game isn't violent, therefore no video games are violent and the industry is totally fine the way it is.
> 
> Ok.



Okay, are you purposefully taking things directly out of context and twisting them? I think it was fairly obvious that I was making the point that hardcore violence isn't a *staple* to video games like SuperVandal claimed. I never said "no video games are violent" where are you getting that from?


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

I guess people weren't lying about the kinds of people that come out of the woodwork on TBT, huh. Jesus christ.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 31, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Tolerating it doesn't mean agreeing with their views. I don't agree with religious people either, but that doesn't mean I'll dismiss games they make. And that's also why if you were to replace "neo-Nazis" with anything else in that sentence, people would (rightfully) throw a tantrum. I don't see why they shouldn't here.
> 
> 
> Have you been living under a rock the last 20 years? Hardcore violence has been in video games for a very long time, it's just that it's not the main focus of the story of most of them. But when you think of titles like Mortal Kombat and Carmageddon, and remember the controversy that used to exist around them, it's strange that people still lose their **** over violence in video games.
> ...



holy **** i asked when as in when did this become relevant i'm not saying this game brought about a revolution jfc

also oath literally you're taking things out of context too so back off 
kindly proceed to look up the definition of a staple before you go ape**** over someone's comment b/c i assure you there are multiple definitions to staple


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> holy **** i asked when as in when did this become relevant i'm not saying this game brought about a revolution jfc
> 
> also oath literally you're taking things out of context too so back off
> kindly proceed to look up the definition of a staple before you go ape**** over someone's comment b/c i assure you there are multiple definitions to staple



Staple: a main or important element of something, especially of a diet.

If that's not the definition you meant, then kindly explain which one you meant because when most people say "x is a staple of y" they are using that definition.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 31, 2014)

violence has been a reoccurring theme in pretty much all entertainment. humans are obsessed with seeing how ppl can get killed i guess. i wont lie, i love learning about diseases and how they destroy the body. its a morbid curiosity humans have. guess it would explain most violence in games.

i can understand COD, GTA, payday 2 even, but like idk what the point of killing in hatred is though. honestly its not that gory to me. i just see it as a game trying to be edgy but failing horribly because the main character makes me laugh so bad,


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 31, 2014)

justice said:


> violence has been a reoccurring theme in pretty much all entertainment. humans are obsessed with seeing how ppl can get killed i guess. i wont lie, i love learning about diseases and how they destroy the body. its a morbid curiosity humans have. guess it would explain most violence in games.
> 
> i can understand COD, GTA, payday 2 even, but like idk what the point of killing in hatred is though. honestly its not that gory to me. i just see it as a game trying to be edgy but failing horribly because the main character makes me laugh so bad,



you know what you're right. violence is glorified in just about a lot media outside of video games as well.
idk if learning about diseases and destroying the human body is related to this tho, lol. morbid curiosity ya but it's not necessarily violent. graphic, totes


----------



## radical6 (Dec 31, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> you know what you're right. violence is glorified in just about a lot media outside of video games as well.
> idk if learning about diseases and destroying the human body is related to this tho, lol. morbid curiosity ya but it's not necessarily violent. graphic, totes



eh i brought that up cuz i love seeing pictures of uh..the dead bodies from the disease to study them (but i feel rly sorry for the victims) which is gross to most ppl cuz thats like death. i guess ppl r more curious about the ways people can die and the amount of ways u can hurt something i suppose? video games have the same problem that movies and shows have, using a bunch of sex and gritty violence to keep viewers engaged. the best shows,games, and books ive read never had overusage of those themes. for as long as most ppl find the same thing over and over again entertaining, violence will always be a thing in games


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I guess people weren't lying about the kinds of people that come out of the woodwork on TBT, huh. Jesus christ.


Says the person not paying attention.

I'm done humoring you. The creator of this has gotten a lot of accusations thrown at his head of being a neo-Nazi, the reason being that he liked two Facebook pages. However, if you had done even a really tiny Google search (literally just "hatred neo-nazi"), you would have known that those claims are false. Here are the creator's words on the matter (source):

"I've liked this page, because it's source of an information what is going on right now in the middle-east and Europe (and a lot of evil **** is going on — those are REAL problems, not our game). Some things media would not show, nor tell. So: no, I'm not any kind of 'supporter.'

"I don't watch TV, I don't have time to follow all the news. If there's some evil **** is going on in Europe or Middle East, I get the message on my wall. That's simply the only reason I've 'liked' this page. And I don't see how giving a 'like' is threaten as supporting something. (sic)"

The guy is *not* a neo-Nazi. This game is *not* being made by neo-Nazis.
On the other hand, I have enough proof in this thread of you being a statement-twisting intolerant dumbass. How about I go spread that around.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

Neo-nazis don't deserve any sort of tolerance, dumb***.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> Neo-nazis don't deserve any sort of tolerance, dumb***.



He's not saying that they deserve tolerance though.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

oath2order said:


> He's not saying that they deserve tolerance though.



Here to white-knight a fellow scumbag, huh? 

Why should I, someone who neo-Nazis just straight up want dead, extend any sort of benefit of the doubt to them or anybody that remotely even thinks they're entitled to their opinions?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> Here to white-knight a fellow scumbag, huh?
> 
> Why should I, someone who neo-Nazis just straight up want dead, extend any sort of benefit of the doubt to them or anybody that remotely even thinks they're entitled to their opinions?




Are you purposefully trolling or something.
I came out here to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Are you purposefully trolling or something.
> I came out here to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now.




Are you always this stupid
Do you always spout memes when someone calls you out


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> Are you always this stupid
> Do you always spout memes when someone calls you out



I quote that constantly in IRC.

What exactly are you calling me out on? Defending Reindeer?


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

This isn't IRC, who cares. 

You came out in the defense of someone that thinks neo-Nazis are entitled to their opinions. It's not that far of a leap to assume you agree with him, making you just as bad as him.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> Here to white-knight a fellow scumbag, huh?
> 
> Why should I, someone who neo-Nazis just straight up want dead, extend any sort of benefit of the doubt to them or anybody that remotely even thinks they're entitled to their opinions?



well aren't you just the charming lot?  you barely know these people and yet you call them "scumbags"?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> This isn't IRC, who cares.
> 
> You came out in the defense of someone that thinks neo-Nazis are entitled to their opinions. It's not that far of a leap to assume you agree with him, making you just as bad as him.



You asked why I quoted the meme. I gave an answer, so I can assume you care.

Yes, I defended Reindeer against your, quite honestly, strange attacks. You somehow seem to think that Reindeer, posting the defense of the CEO of that company, is defending all neo-Nazis, which probably stems from the fact that you seem to have it in your head that these people are neo-Nazis no matter what they say, no matter what happens.

I personally don't care if they're neo-Nazis or not. I'm more likely to believe that CEO has sympathies towards that group because that is the ****tiest defense I've heard. But I'm not buying the game, so I don't particularly care what the developers do one way or another.

just an fyi, I'm gay. neo-Nazis don't like me much either.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> well aren't you just the charming lot?  you barely know these people and yet you call them "scumbags"?



I know enough about them to assume they're both racist, so who cares if I call them scumbags.



oath2order said:


> [snip]



You have your priorities are all wrong, I don't understand what goes on in your head.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I know enough about them to assume they're both racist, so who cares if I call them scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> You have your priorities are all wrong, I don't understand what goes on in your head.



I don't think you have any other priorities in this thread other than to troll.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 31, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I know enough about them to assume they're both racist, so who cares if I call them scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> You have your priorities are all wrong, I don't understand what goes on in your head.



I re-read the thread so I got this straight. Neither of them seem racist so unless you have some secret file on them or something I don't see where you'd get that from. Reindeer doesn't want to demonize this guy because he might've been a neo-nazi, which doesn't seem like enough to call him racist over. It's not like he's saying "hey, let's all be neo nazis" or something.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 1, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> This isn't IRC, who cares.
> 
> You came out in the defense of someone that thinks neo-Nazis are entitled to their opinions. It's not that far of a leap to assume you agree with him, making you just as bad as him.



everyone is entitled to their opinion. replace neonazi with blacks or gays and you suddenly sound just as intolerant as the ppl u profess to despise. u destroy toxic ideologies by confronting them and dismantling them in a way that makes their ideology obviously appear awful.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 1, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I know enough about them to assume they're both racist, so who cares if I call them scumbags.


Haha. That statement just proves you know nothing about me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







KarlaKGB said:


> everyone is entitled to their opinion. replace neonazi with blacks or gays and you suddenly sound just as intolerant as the ppl u profess to despise. u destroy toxic ideologies by confronting them and dismantling them in a way that makes their ideology obviously appear awful.


This is what I was saying. Again, I don't agree with neo-Nazi ideologies. However, that doesn't give me the right to demonize the people in that group, and thus not tolerate them. There are neo-Nazis that aren't as militant with their views as the others. You (Astro Cake) are using those that would actually harm others if they could to judge the entire group.
The comparison I made with ISIL earlier in the thread comes to mind.

Neo-Nazism, in the end, is just a political view. Why should I speak badly of them, hate them, be intolerant towards them, when I don't do the same to any other political views? It's a hypocritical stance to take.

Again, tolerance doesn't mean agreeing. I'm fine with homosexuals, that doesn't mean I'll be going to bang a bunch of men.


----------



## Tao (Jan 1, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I know enough about them to assume they're both racist, so who cares if I call them scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> You have your priorities are all wrong, I don't understand what goes on in your head.




You're either trolling or stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> If you could read the paragraph again, all I said was that it doesn't matter who the developers are as long as they're not trying to push some agenda. You made that into "omg u sed neonazis not bad but sjws are!!11".
> 
> Neo-nazis are just people with a certain political view. I don't give a **** how much other people dehumanize them, because in the end you're just using a small fraction of people in a certain group to form your opinion on the rest of them.
> To use Muslims as an example again, it's like saying ISIL is a perfect example of what all Muslims are like. It's not.
> ...


Butthurt is butthurt. You have a choice and regarding their agenda they obviously want to be famous and support their politics.


----------

